# Move to US from Canada as a US Citizen Born Abroad



## TheFoodGeek (Nov 16, 2011)

I in my 30s and I'm trying to find out what the process is for me to move to the US. My father was born in the US and moved to Canada when he was in his early 20s. I believe that means I've inherited his US Citizenship even though I was born in Canada. I know I need the long form birth certificates of both parents as well as my own long form birth certificate.

Can someone point me in the right direction to find out (in plain english) what steps need to be taken?

Thanks,
TFG


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

TheFoodGeek said:


> I in my 30s and I'm trying to find out what the process is for me to move to the US. My father was born in the US and moved to Canada when he was in his early 20s. I believe that means I've inherited his US Citizenship even though I was born in Canada. I know I need the long form birth certificates of both parents as well as my own long form birth certificate.
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction to find out (in plain english) what steps need to be taken?
> 
> ...


Maybe the following site will help:-

I am a US Citizen. How Do I Get Proof of My US Citizenship?

Have you tried applying for a US passport?


----------



## jemappelleKatherine (Nov 20, 2011)

My sister-in-law went to the US Embassy with the birth certificate and had a passport a week later.

There is some tricky bit, though, about how long ago your father lived in the States.

Another family member was born in the States, but left there in the teens and hadn't been back since, and their children couldn't qualify for a passport.

The directly to the Embassy is most likely your best bet.


----------

